# Portable  Fire  Extinguishers



## north star (Sep 5, 2013)

*~ ~ | ~ ~ | ~ ~*

Are portable fire extinguishers required to be ADA / Accessible [  i.e. -

the Reach Range dimensions: 15" - 48" above the finished floor surfaces  ],

or does the requirement for more than one hand to operate  &  the

tight grasping and twisting of the wrists negate a possible Accessible

requirement ?

We are using the `06 IBC and the `03 A117.1.

Thanks !

*~ ~ | ~ ~ | ~ ~*


----------



## cda (Sep 5, 2013)

Has to be accessible


----------



## north star (Sep 5, 2013)

*~ ~ | ~ ~*

I do not know of any fully able bodied persons who can operate

portable fire extinguishers with one hand [ *RE: *Section 309.4:

Operable Parts,  in the `03 A117.1  ]..........Not even those big

strong, strapping & studly firemen use one hand to operate

these fire suppression devices.........May I please beg your

indulgence to expand some more on your statement ?

Do you; or others,  have some code sections, ...commentary

or a web site link that I can review the language on ?

Again, ...Thanks !

*~ ~ | ~ ~*


----------



## Jim B (Sep 5, 2013)

If they are located above a circulation path and protrude more than 4”, they should be mounted so the bottom is at less than 27” AFF to prevent protrusion hazard.

This will more than likely put the handle in reach range


----------



## cda (Sep 5, 2013)

I can operate it with one hand and have.

Now where  the poweder goes is a different story

I was saying yes it has to meet the height requirement

Please note that these ADAAG reach range requirements fall with the NFPA (National Fire Protection Association) guidelines. The NFPA guidelines state that the distance from the floor to the top of the fire extinguisher to be no more than 5 feet.

Americans with Disabilities Act Guidelines for Fire Extinguisher Cabinets - Hallmann Sales

NFPA 10::

6.1.3.8 Installation Height.

6.1.3.8.1    Fire extinguishers having a gross weight not exceeding 40 lb (18.14 kg) shall be installed so that the top of the fire extinguisher is not more than 5 ft (1.53 m) above the floor.

6.1.3.8.2    Fire extinguishers having a gross weight greater than 40 lb (18.14 kg) (except wheeled types) shall be installed so that the top of the fire extinguisher is not more than 3 1/2 ft (1.07 m) above the floor.

6.1.3.8.3    In no case shall the clearance between the bottom of the hand portable fire extinguisher and the floor be less than 4 in. (102 mm).

Extinguishers must be mounted above the floor to prevent spilled liquids or floor cleaners from corroding the cylinder. Also, extinguishers mounted above the floor are more stable, since they will be attached to a hook or bracket.


----------



## mark handler (Sep 5, 2013)

* Also remember the Protrusion Limits.As jim posted*

ANSI A117.1

307.2 Protrusion Limits. Objects with leading edges more than 27 inches (685 mm) and not more than 80 inches (2030 mm) above the floor shall protrude 4 inches (100 mm) maximum horizontally into the circulation path.


----------



## north star (Sep 5, 2013)

*~ ~ | ~ ~*

I can certainly understand the "protrusion limits".

My OP has more to do with the operability of the

extinguishers themselves......Is it "required" for

the extinguishers themselves to be Accessibly

operable for the physically challenged, ...is there

a code section that states that these portable

extinguishers are supposed to be Accessible ?

As ***cda*** has provided, NFPA - 10 requires them

to be mounted no higher than 60 inches A.F.F.

*~ ~ | ~ ~*


----------



## cda (Sep 5, 2013)

Well just like on this sight there are different handicaps, some are code handicapped, some are ..... Handicapped

So I do not think that you would or would not require a fire extinguisher because of handicap present.

The fire extinguishers are required no matter what.

Maybe getting lost in the real question??


----------



## mark handler (Sep 5, 2013)

For an unobstructed approach, the maximum forward reach to this equipment (for example, the fire extinguisher handle) is 48" above the floor. The actual mounting heights for cabinets housing this equipment can be determined by reviewing the exact dimensions of the specified cabinet and the positioning of the fire equipment within that cabinet


----------

